# Prickly Pear Cactus Grips



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Here's a few of the latest grips I've been working on. They are the woody skeleton part of a Texas prickly pear cactus, cast in resin and then turned and finished with CA. Yes, they are a little heavier than cork, but only being used on the butt grip, they balance the rods out very nicely. They also come in red.


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Very nice looking pieces. I really like the look of the natural colored ones.


----------



## freesp00l (Jul 10, 2007)

Kyle,

You have gone to far..... you are making the rest of us look bad. That is one fine butt.


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

Awesome idea! Great use of available local materials.

I bet you could over-bore and use graphite arbors inside and reduce the weight enough for a complete grip set too. 

BRAVO!


----------



## apslp (Jul 1, 2008)

Did you cast it yourself? If not where can I find it. Looks great and the blue is really nice.


----------



## OwenD (Mar 31, 2008)

Now THAT is super cool!!!
Prickly pear is classed as a noxious weed here in Oz.
I knew you could make jam from the fruit but I would never have thought of that.
Next time I see one I'll have to grab some of the trunk.


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

neat idea, thanks.
the blue is killer, wonder what a blood red would look like, and the natural is super also.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Very cool... Maybe 2cool.


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

That is sick! (in the good way)


----------



## Mg50 (Feb 9, 2009)

apslp said:


> Did you cast it yourself? If not where can I find it. Looks great .


I second that looks great. I like the natural look


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

that is bad ***


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

Totally awesome! Very nice looking grip


----------



## wingshooter (Feb 4, 2008)

What resin did you use? I have been thinking of doing some other things set in like that but was wondering on the resin to use. I really like the way they both turned out.


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

That really does look good Kyle!There are endless possibilities with that process! Great use of it!


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Terry G. said:


> neat idea, thanks.
> the blue is killer, wonder what a blood red would look like, and the natural is super also.


Thanks guys! These have been a fun learning experience. I have the turning squares and finished grips available. PM me if you're interested...
Here's a picture that includes the red resin:


----------



## closingtime (Aug 5, 2006)

Oh baby! I knew that those were going to look good. Very cool. You need to find a way to get your butt down here if you can. I limited on trout and reds on topwaters plus some on Saturday and then Cale sticks that freaking beast today.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Kyle, what is your method of polishing to gloss like that? Does this stuff turn well with regular wood turning chisels? Very cool look...I like the blue.....Jim


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

closingtime said:


> Oh baby! I knew that those were going to look good. Very cool. You need to find a way to get your butt down here if you can. I limited on trout and reds on topwaters plus some on Saturday and then Cale sticks that freaking beast today.


As if I needed more reasons to be jealous of your new South Texas life.... Here's the "freaking beast" in the flesh. 31" Port Mansfield trout... Released to the taxidermist.

Jim- 
The cactus material turns great with chisels. It's no more difficult than just about any other hardwood. To get that finish, I sanded it to 600 grit and then sealed it with about 8 thin coats of CA. From there, I went through several grits of wet micro mesh and final polishing with renaissance wax.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Wow, Kyle, those grips look great!!


----------



## JRAMEY (Oct 8, 2008)

Wow, thats cool!


----------



## SmellinSalt (Sep 11, 2007)

HOW ARE YOU SHAPING THE BUTT ? IS IT WITH A LATHE ?


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

SmellinSalt said:


> HOW ARE YOU SHAPING THE BUTT ? IS IT WITH A LATHE ?


Yes, it's with a lathe. I forgot to mention that the cactus grips are extra lucky on Falcon lake...


----------

